# Done with the Dawgs.



## SemperFiDawg (Sep 3, 2020)

In the wake of the dust up last week in which was described here:



> ATHENS — Monty Rice sent out a tweet this past Wednesday that, by itself, didn’t look great for Georgia. The senior inside linebacker appeared to be calling out the Bulldogs’ coaching staff for reprimanding players for expressing their opinions regarding the Black Lives Matter movement and the perception of social injustice being committed around the country.



Here was the tweet.


> When we agreed with them on playing it was no problem for us to speak up, but when we speak up on this stuff going on it’s shut up and tackle!



apparently Kirby and UGA have had a change or heart.

*Kirby Smart leads Georgia football march across campus, team pays tribute.*

Kirby said,


> “ It’s not all about just what [these young men] see on TV. That certainly is what sparks it, but it’s the personal experiences each one of them has had in their family or in their community.” ]



Let the team support those who burn the flag and our cities along with it.  I'm burning my Georgia merchandise.  DONE!


----------



## sleepr71 (Sep 3, 2020)

He didn’t want Saban to outdo him..again?. Going to be interesting to see how FAR they cave...


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 3, 2020)

Pathetic!!!!!!!! More time for the outdoors.

Someone needs to explain to these idiots in no uncertain terms that they are being paid to entertain us and that we have no desire to listen to not care for their misinformed political views. If their lives are that pathetic and they feel so strongly about it maybe they need to give up their place on the team for someone who will value it for what it is and go join their "oppressed" brothers in those liberal crapholes marching "peacefully".


----------



## critterbait (Sep 3, 2020)

Most of his recruits are thugs anyway , they fit right in with blm he's just staying in their good graces so he can keep getting them.


----------



## tcward (Sep 3, 2020)

Just shut up and tackle


----------



## BanditOne (Sep 3, 2020)

Like what has been said so many time on this Forum, the cesspool called uga is being renamed to THUGU.


----------



## lampern (Sep 3, 2020)

Don't watch the games and let the ratings tank


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 3, 2020)

It's happening at EVERY program. Hopefully enough of us will quit supporting these fools that the big money will dry up and we can get a reset on sports. Until then let them have it.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 3, 2020)

critterbait said:


> Most of his recruits are thugs anyway , they fit right in with blm he's just staying in their good graces so he can keep getting them.



So that is different than who?


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 3, 2020)

BanditOne said:


> Like what has been said so many time on this Forum, the cesspool called uga is being renamed to THUGU.



By who. Funny almost every player of value on that roster, was recruited by other SEC schools, but why let a little fact like that interfere with our Hollier than thow attitude.


----------



## Gator89 (Sep 3, 2020)

KyDawg said:


> So that is different than who?



All BCS schools try to draw from the same well.  Even BYU has had a few rogues.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Sep 3, 2020)

KyDawg said:


> By who. Funny almost every player of value on that roster, was recruited by other SEC schools, but why let a little fact like that interfere with our Hollier than thow attitude.



Now, now Charlie don't let the truth get in the way of a good story.


----------



## Russdaddy (Sep 3, 2020)

Kirby's always a day late and a dollar short....


----------



## bankwalker (Sep 3, 2020)

I am a graduate and was a season ticket holder for many years.    Now I just watch on the tv, hitting pause between beer and bathroom breaks.    As much as I would love for UGA to win a natty, I also wouldn’t mind a bit if college athletics returned to being about getting an education.   A good portion of the 85 and in the basketball program really have no business being on campus.   These kids are correct when they complain that we don’t care about them except on Saturdays.   Guess what?   I also don’t care about the other students, and that also has nothing to do with race.   Someone tell me why I should care?


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 3, 2020)

Russdaddy said:


> Kirby's always a day late and a dollar short....



Not quite. He has won 3 straight east titles, beat UF, and UT 3 years in a row, been in a championship game, 3 sec title games. If that is a day late and a dollar short, I will take it every time.


----------



## Russdaddy (Sep 3, 2020)

KyDawg said:


> Not quite. He has won 3 straight east titles, beat UF, and UT 3 years in a row, been in a championship game, 3 sec title games. If that is a day late and a dollar short, I will take it every time.


1980


----------



## bullgator (Sep 3, 2020)

KyDawg said:


> So that is different than who?


Nobody. It’s the same everywhere. Each fan base needs to send a similar message to their team.


----------



## bullgator (Sep 3, 2020)

SpotandStalk said:


> It's happening at EVERY program. Hopefully enough of us will quit supporting these fools that the big money will dry up and we can get a reset on sports. Until then let them have it.


Yep, I don’t have to give UF my money or even TV ratings. I can find the final score on the net or the news later.


----------



## Trump2020MAGA (Sep 3, 2020)

Boycott. Don't watch them, don't send them your daughters and sons. They only respond to pain, and when their multi-million dollar contracts start drying up because the rich white owners have to fork over $100 billion in reparations they will start to see the error of their ways.
Trump 2020 MAGA!
Now is the time for you to make a stand be heard, turn the TV off!


----------



## Kev (Sep 3, 2020)

I was always into sports growing up. I now despise them.


----------



## Kev (Sep 3, 2020)

Trump2020MAGA said:


> Boycott. Don't watch them, don't send them your daughters and sons. They only respond to pain, and when their multi-million dollar contracts start drying up because the rich white owners have to fork over $100 billion in reparations they will start to see the error of their ways.
> Trump 2020 MAGA!
> Now is the time for you to make a stand be heard, turn the TV off!


I’m thinking the same way you are.


----------



## mark-7mag (Sep 3, 2020)

I think Kirby is just following Saben. I look for other teams to do the same. If not, they'll pay for it on the recruiting trail


----------



## mark-7mag (Sep 3, 2020)

SemperFiDawg said:


> I'm burning my Georgia merchandise.  DONE!



You got anything good?


----------



## Doghunter11 (Sep 3, 2020)

mark-7mag said:


> You got anything good?


At this point there is nothing good that shows support of UGA. To support them now is the same as showing support for Biden and all the democrats out supporting the blm agenda. Ain’t happening in my house.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 3, 2020)

bankwalker said:


> I am a graduate and was a season ticket holder for many years.    Now I just watch on the tv, hitting pause between beer and bathroom breaks.



I'm a graduate, never had tickets, haven't contributed to the alumni fund since the Jan Kemp days and I just listen to the games on the Bulldog app from the tree stand.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 3, 2020)

elfiii said:


> I'm a graduate, never had tickets, haven't contributed to the alumni fund since the Jan Kemp days and I just listen to the games on the Bulldog app from the tree stand.



And I’ll be listening to them this year in a tree as well!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 3, 2020)

Russdaddy said:


> 1980



And they has what if anything to do with CKS. If he left UGA tomorrow, he would have job offers from most every major college in the nation.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Sep 3, 2020)

ddgarcia said:


> Pathetic!!!!!!!! More time for the outdoors.
> 
> Someone needs to explain to these idiots in no uncertain terms that they are being paid to entertain us and that we have no desire to listen to not care for their misinformed political views. If their lives are that pathetic and they feel so strongly about it maybe they need to give up their place on the team for someone who will value it for what it is and go join their "oppressed" brothers in those liberal crapholes marching "peacefully".



What perplexes me is that not one of them realizes that they are cooking their own goose by tearing down their only means to a future.  I pray the NFL goes under and these guys are faced with the proposition of going back home and spouting their beliefs at the car wash.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 3, 2020)

This is gonna be a loooooooooong fall . . .


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Sep 3, 2020)

mark-7mag said:


> You got anything good?



Not now.  It's gone, and I said the Pledge of Allegiance, standing with my hand over my heart facing my flag while it burned.  I will never spend another dime on anything with a G on it, listen to or watch another game, nor read another article on them.  Like I said, DONE.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Sep 3, 2020)

Hooked On Quack said:


> This is gonna be a loooooooooong fall . . .



Not for me.  Fish and deer don't have racist political agendas.


----------



## mark-7mag (Sep 3, 2020)

SemperFiDawg said:


> Not now.  It's gone, and I said the Pledge of Allegiance, standing with my hand over my heart facing my flag while it burned.  I will never spend another dime on anything with a G on it, listen to or watch another game, nor read another article on them.  Like I said, DONE.


You should change your screen name to Semperfijacket


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 3, 2020)

mark-7mag said:


> You should change your screen name to Semperfijacket


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 3, 2020)

If sports completely vanished, I would never notice.


----------



## Mac (Sep 3, 2020)

Such a shame but I support what has been said above


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Sep 3, 2020)

mark-7mag said:


> You should change your screen name to Semperfijacket



For the record the Marine Corps mascot is a bulldog.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 3, 2020)

SemperFiDawg said:


> For the record the Marine Corps mascot is a bulldog.
> 
> View attachment 1036880


They don’t spell it “Dawg”... Dawg...


----------



## dixiecutter (Sep 3, 2020)

Whole thread.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 3, 2020)

I’ve been done since it started. Even more done now


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 3, 2020)

critterbait said:


> Most of his recruits are thugs anyway , they fit right in with blm he's just staying in their good graces so he can keep getting them.


They all are Thugs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 3, 2020)

SemperFiDawg said:


> Not now.  It's gone, and I said the Pledge of Allegiance, standing with my hand over my heart facing my flag while it burned.  I will never spend another dime on anything with a G on it, listen to or watch another game, nor read another article on them.  Like I said, DONE.


Sir I don't blame you! It rots me to the core to watch them kneel for Anthem or burn a American  flag!

It appears that they are destroying everything we love in life!


----------



## antharper (Sep 3, 2020)

Go Dawgs !


----------



## antharper (Sep 3, 2020)

Just win !


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 3, 2020)

These coaches and athletic directors and fans have done it to themselves. They give these buffoons free college educations and are treated like gods just so they can major in PE or Sports Management and they aren’t qualified to flip burgers at McDonalds all because they’ve been put on a pedestal since they were old enough to play sports. 

Raise the minimum Academic Standards across the board and all this goes away.


----------



## mark-7mag (Sep 3, 2020)

dixiecutter said:


> Whole thread.


You Barners, gay Plainsmen still suck.


----------



## Doghunter11 (Sep 3, 2020)

Rackmaster said:


> Sir I don't blame you! It rots me to the core to watch them kneel for Anthem or burn a American  flag!
> 
> It appears that they are destroying everything we love in life!


I think it’s a sign we need to go back in time and learn to love the things that are actually important in life and say to heck with putting so much focus on actors and grown men playing sports.


----------



## dixiecutter (Sep 3, 2020)

mark-7mag said:


> You Barners, gay Plainsmen still suck.


Never met a gay one. Dang sure never met one burning his nice Auburn gear, saying the pledge.


----------



## dixiecutter (Sep 3, 2020)

mark-7mag said:


> they'll pay for it on the recruiting trail


 They still won't pay a$ much as Nick and Bowl-cut do.


----------



## dixiecutter (Sep 3, 2020)

lil help @Throwback


----------



## Throwback (Sep 3, 2020)

Gonna be hilarious when the dawgs when the national championship this year (finally) and y’all done quit watching them


----------



## antharper (Sep 3, 2020)

I’ve got to watch them make it 4 in a row is all I know ?


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 3, 2020)

Libtards in the streets. Libtards in the university. No justice no peace


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 3, 2020)

Let it burn


----------



## mattuga (Sep 3, 2020)

Eeerbody going crazy.  We'll be fine, go dawgs.


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 4, 2020)

Dang it man. I was going to be a dawg fan this year


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 4, 2020)

Guess I’ll just kick rocks now


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 4, 2020)

mguthrie said:


> Guess I’ll just kick rocks now



Take a ride out along 186 a bit. I kin hep ya wit dat


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 4, 2020)

Throwback said:


> Gonna be hilarious when the dawgs when the national championship this year (finally) and y’all done quit watching them


----------



## mark-7mag (Sep 4, 2020)

mguthrie said:


> Guess I’ll just kick rocks now





mguthrie said:


> Dang it man. I was going to be a dawg fan this year


You better find another team. We don’t cancel football in the south


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 4, 2020)

mguthrie said:


> Dang it man. I was going to be a dawg fan this year



Be thankful your team quit before the season started cause they would be doing it too.


----------



## critterbait (Sep 4, 2020)

KyDawg said:


> So that is different than who?


Nobody that's the problem And also these thug recruits are now what you are seeing in the NFL and look how good that's working out.


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 4, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> Be thankful your team quit before the season started cause they would be doing it too.


They may still do it. The Bucks are still practicing and there’s rumors the big10 may play. Who knows. I’m about to the point I don’t care. I’ll be in the woods for the next 4 months.


----------



## dixiecutter (Sep 4, 2020)

mguthrie said:


> They may still do it. The Bucks are still practicing and there’s rumors the big10 may play. Who knows. I’m about to the point I don’t care. I’ll be in the woods for the next 4 months.


Trump asked Big10 to play, said he'd help out.

Now they _really _can't play


----------



## FootLongDawg (Sep 4, 2020)

mark-7mag said:


> I think Kirby is just following Saben. I look for other teams to do the same. If not, they'll pay for it on the recruiting trail



Kirby isnt following anybody in particular.  All the coaches in the power 5 conferenences, whose teams are predomately black, (all of them) are going along with these actions for 2 reasons only.  Future recruiting and fear of losing their jobs. You think all these coaches suddenly believe all this crap? Please....  Its as transparent as new glass.  When has one white coach ever spoke out against social injustice till this year.  And now all of sudden they are all "woke".  Please...If they were all given truth serum, there would be a wink wink, nod nod after all of their statements or actions.  Surely some of you guys had to take diversity training to keep your jobs in the past. Did it ever change your core values. NO!!!  You girls can keep your panties and boycott this and burn that, but I see right through these coaches "woke scam" and will be unashamedly watching every second of every Dawg game this year


----------



## mark-7mag (Sep 4, 2020)

FootLongDawg said:


> Kirby isnt following anybody in particular.  All the coaches in the power 5 conferenences, whose teams are predomately black, (all of them) are going along with these actions for 2 reasons only.  Future recruiting and fear of losing their jobs. You think all these coaches suddenly believe all this crap? Please....  Its as transparent as new glass.  When has one white coach ever spoke out against social injustice till this year.  And now all of sudden they are all "woke".  Please...If they were all given truth serum, there would be a wink wink, nod nod after all of their statements or actions.  Surely some of you guys had to take diversity training to keep your jobs in the past. Did it ever change your core values. NO!!!  You girls can keep your panties and boycott this and burn that, but I see right through these coaches "woke scam" and will be unashamedly watching every second of every Dawg game this year


Agreed...Coaches are good politicians


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 4, 2020)

FootLongDawg said:


> Kirby isnt following anybody in particular.  All the coaches in the power 5 conferenences, whose teams are predomately black, (all of them) are going along with these actions for 2 reasons only.  Future recruiting and fear of losing their jobs. You think all these coaches suddenly believe all this crap? Please....  Its as transparent as new glass.  When has one white coach ever spoke out against social injustice till this year.  And now all of sudden they are all "woke".  Please...If they were all given truth serum, there would be a wink wink, nod nod after all of their statements or actions.  Surely some of you guys had to take diversity training to keep your jobs in the past. Did it ever change your core values. NO!!!  You girls can keep your panties and boycott this and burn that, but I see right through these coaches "woke scam" and will be unashamedly watching every second of every Dawg game this year



And this the heart of our problem with it. We don't want to be lectured to by a bunch of snot nosed, ignorant, misinformed, indoctrinated thugs that have no concept nor appreciation for the opportunity they have been given simply because they can play a game better than most. I would have killed to be given the same opportunity they have to play a game I love AND get a college education in the process but t I was too small and too slow.

These coaches, instead of being hypocrites, need to stand up, MAN up, take charge and educate these punks instead of coddling them and reinforcing their misguided beliefs. I sincerely hope that some of these high dollar donors snatch CKS up by his throat and explain that to him in no uncertain terms. Should I ever see him on the street to know him, I'll certainly make my opinion of the situation known. You can count on that.


----------



## TinKnocker (Sep 4, 2020)

Russdaddy said:


> 1980


Ole Russ really strained his big brains for this response.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 4, 2020)

TinKnocker said:


> Ole Russ really strained his big brains for this response.


That's why he's russ "daddy"


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 4, 2020)

TinKnocker said:


> Ole Russ really strained his big brains for this response.



Google was his ally


----------



## brownhounds (Sep 4, 2020)

FootLongDawg said:


> Kirby isnt following anybody in particular.  All the coaches in the power 5 conferenences, whose teams are predomately black, (all of them) are going along with these actions for 2 reasons only.  Future recruiting and fear of losing their jobs. You think all these coaches suddenly believe all this crap? Please....  Its as transparent as new glass.  When has one white coach ever spoke out against social injustice till this year.  And now all of sudden they are all "woke".  Please...If they were all given truth serum, there would be a wink wink, nod nod after all of their statements or actions.  Surely some of you guys had to take diversity training to keep your jobs in the past. Did it ever change your core values. NO!!!  You girls can keep your panties and boycott this and burn that, but I see right through these coaches "woke scam" and will be unashamedly watching every second of every Dawg game this year



But if he kneels, would u have a problem with that?


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 4, 2020)

College football sucks


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 4, 2020)

brownhounds said:


> But if he kneels, would u have a problem with that?


I got lots of problems....

I got problems with folks wearing a mask.

You wear one??? Ever wore one?

I haven’t.....

I’ll watch the Dawgs.

And I’ll listen to Scott Howard call a game.

When you want to be 100% against the Dawgs. Don’t let me put you in your place with facts. Cause you make an uproar about “garbage” while you text... 

if you are making a stand, make it!!!!! Don’t let me put you in your place with Hypocrisy.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 4, 2020)

I was born Bulldawg proud and I’ll die Bulldawg Proud... 


One thing doesn’t make me. 


You boys need a reality check... 

Big time!

What in the heck?


I will stand with my Dawgs!!!!!!

You sorry suckers need to hit the road. You jumped in the Mark Richt years...

Seen lots of ya... Bandwagon flukes...


I was born a Dawg. I’ll Die A DAWG!

You don’t like it, be an Auburn Fan.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 4, 2020)

Holy crap....


Bulldawg born, Bulldawg pride, what?????

Protest against it...


But giving up on the Dawgs?  That’s as stupid as throwing in the towel cause you had a bad waiter.


Go pound sand....

Bulldawg born, Bulldawg Bred and I’ll be a Bulldawg until I’m dead.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 4, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 4, 2020)

Sic em!!!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 4, 2020)

SemperFiDawg said:


> In the wake of the dust up last week in which was described here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


do us all a favor....


Change your name.


Cause you don’t and should not call yourself “a Dawg”....

SemperFiVol should be your screen name.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 4, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> Go pound sand....
> 
> Bulldawg born, Bulldawg Bred and I’ll be a Bulldawg until I’m dead.


And my 12 year old knows it. 

Some of you need to re-learn what it means to be a Dawg.....


Disgusting!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 4, 2020)

You fools just chant that stuff after a game....


Pathetic!!!!!


I bleed Red and Black.....


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 4, 2020)

Wake up you fools....


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 4, 2020)

Let me here another one of you say....

Bulldawg Born, Bulldawg Bred and when I die, I’ll be Bulldawg Dead...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 4, 2020)

A team, A season, A Coach....


Doesn’t make you a Dawg.......


Wow.......


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 4, 2020)

But....


“Muh Mark Richt”...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 4, 2020)

I’ll die A Bulldawg......


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 4, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> I’ll die A Bulldawg......





And I'll die despising 'em, 1980


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 4, 2020)

Hooked On Quack said:


> And I'll die despising 'em, 1980


And I’ll die knowing where I stand.

A Dawg!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 4, 2020)

Hooked On Quack said:


> And I'll die despising 'em, 1980


What the 2 of us won’t do is die being “crybabies”...


----------



## bullgator (Sep 4, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> Holy crap....
> 
> 
> Bulldawg born, Bulldawg pride, what?????
> ...


I’m a little confused on where you stand on this........


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 4, 2020)

bullgator said:


> I’m a little confused on where you stand on this........


just sayin...

Heck, I’m ready to get you back up here brother. November....


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 4, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> I’ll die A Bulldawg......


And I’ll bleed Red & Black until I die....
that’s where me and MY household stands...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 4, 2020)

A season of Football doesn’t define my love for the Red & Black...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 4, 2020)

Some of you should be BIG10 fans..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 4, 2020)

You’re not worthy...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 4, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> You’re not worthy...


And an “embarrassment”... 

You let 2020 define being a Dawg... 

Turn in your shirts.. burn em..
you don’t deserve to wear them.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 4, 2020)

I’m proud of my “G”...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 4, 2020)

The “G” is bigger then us.
something you don’t get.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 4, 2020)

A football team doesn’t make that.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 4, 2020)

brownhounds said:


> Your tough because u don’t wear a mask. But who fought for your freedom to make that choice?  The ones they kneel against. The flag and our country.
> 
> Not sure about the rest of your foaming at the mouth quotes.


So......

Mr Herschel Walker should be ashamed with his Speech at the RNC??????

Nope. He’s THE Dawg.

And I’m proud to back him. Sorry, you aren’t.

Or is he not a Dawg now?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 4, 2020)

brownhounds said:


> The ones they kneel against. The flag and our country.


And I kneel for no one.

But I stand up for folks that don’t kneel.

Plenty of Dawgs don’t kneel. And I stand with them!

And I’ll send my boy to UGA.

I’m glad folks make a stand. Cause folks like you would just throw away “tradition” for the sake of not standing.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 4, 2020)

Slayerbro needs a valium . .


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 4, 2020)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Slayerbro needs a valium . .




Not yet...

Just in a mood...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 4, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> Not yet...
> 
> Just in a mood...





It's all good, love your passion for the sport.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 4, 2020)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It's all good, love your passion for the sport.


It’s football season and this place is dead!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 4, 2020)

Except for whiners...


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 4, 2020)

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 4, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> It’s football season and this place is dead!




Doesn't matter to us GT fans, stadium will look like usual . .


----------



## bullgator (Sep 4, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> just sayin...
> 
> Heck, I’m ready to get you back up here brother. November....


May not happen. I’ll give ya a call.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 4, 2020)

bullgator said:


> May not happen. I’ll give ya a call.


I got room for ya! 
shoot me a text!


----------



## Doghunter11 (Sep 5, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> I got lots of problems....
> 
> I got problems with folks wearing a mask.
> 
> ...


So you call anyone who wears a mask a sheep and say they are just being obedient and following orders yet when blm protest hit the college football teams and people refuse to watch and support them you call them out for being a fake fan? Now That’s a True hypocrite Right there.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 5, 2020)

Go dawgs wearing a mask while marching and protesting!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 5, 2020)

When the NFL started their mess everyone was up in arms. Now that it's hit the college scene, it's ok...You can't make this up.??


----------



## Throwback (Sep 5, 2020)

Go dawgs hunting over bait with a crossbow not wearing a mask !


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 5, 2020)

Throwback said:


> Go dawgs hunting over bait with a crossbow not wearing a mask !


Go out and get some fresh air, Auburn fans!


----------



## Resica (Sep 5, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> I’ll die A Bulldawg......


Think that will be soon?


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 5, 2020)

Dawgs,sux,,,,see my Avy,,,,


----------



## brownhounds (Sep 5, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> And I kneel for no one.
> 
> But I stand up for folks that don’t kneel.
> 
> ...



You’ve got the common sense of a sweet potato.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 6, 2020)

brownhounds said:


> You’ve got the common sense of a sweet potato.


More then most do so, that doesn’t say much...

Poor whittle babies...

Our thugs can do whatever they want, break whatever law and we scream Go Dawgs... They don’t define the “G”..

My 12 year old doesn’t know much about politics. I’m not taking deer camp and the Dawgs on the radio from him no more then I’ll take Trick or Treating away from him cause it’s “the devil’s day”...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 6, 2020)

Resica said:


> Think that will be soon?


yankees are known to be quitters. Just look at your football team. The only thing they protect are Pedophiles.

So you still support Penn State and after decades of covering up “child rapists”..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 6, 2020)

Why are most of you folks in the Sports Forum then?



My guess is most of you are in “the closet”....


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 6, 2020)

Doghunter11 said:


> So you call anyone who wears a mask a sheep and say they are just being obedient and following orders yet when blm protest hit the college football teams and people refuse to watch and support them you call them out for being a fake fan? Now That’s a True hypocrite Right there.


So......


How many masks do you own?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 6, 2020)

Throwback said:


> Go dawgs hunting over bait with a crossbow not wearing a mask !


Mine is sighted in and ready to go on Saturday...


Go Dawgs dove hunting over a planted field as well.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 6, 2020)

Resica said:


> Think that will be soon?


Not if it’s left up to a Yankee... they lost their “spines” a very long time ago. Now, they’re just “all talk”..


----------



## Doghunter11 (Sep 6, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> So......
> 
> 
> How many masks do you own?


I own enough I should have stock in them. Been wearing them for 15+ years depending on what kind of job I’m doing at the time, guess that’s why I’m not scared of one. Still has nothing to do with you calling people obedient sheep if they feel it’s best for them to wear one while you continue to show support for the college thugs screaming black lives matter. You need to be more consistent if you wanna judge others so much.  I love watching football As much as anyone that’s why my plan is to start watching high school games instead of college. When they join protest I’ll drop them to. I refuse to support any of this garbage with my time or money


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 6, 2020)

Doghunter11 said:


> I own enough I should have stock in them. Been wearing them for 15+ years depending on what kind of job I’m doing at the time, guess that’s why I’m not scared of one. Still has nothing to do with you calling people obedient sheep if they feel it’s best for them to wear one while you continue to show support for the college thugs screaming black lives matter. You need to be more consistent if you wanna judge others so much.  I love watching football As much as anyone that’s why my plan is to start watching high school games instead of college. When they join protest I’ll drop them to. I refuse to support any of this garbage with my time or money



So you wore them for work.

Now you wear them cause you are told too..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 6, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> Now you wear them cause you are told too..


That’s what “sheep” do..


----------



## Doghunter11 (Sep 6, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> So you wore them for work.
> 
> Now you wear them cause you are told too..


I would probably put one on if going to a large crowd of people but I avoid those situations for reasons other than covid. I’ve never supported making people wear one except for if it’s a privately owned business, they have the Choice to  make you it’s their business. I’m for people making their own choices but my choice to not support blm and antifa never changes.


----------



## Doghunter11 (Sep 6, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> That’s what “sheep” do..


If it makes you feel better to believe that you can, but I haven’t put a single mask on due to the government telling me to. Either way still doesn't change the fact you support the blm supporting dawgs just so you can watch football


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Sep 6, 2020)

will they be wearing those communist propaganda stickers?


----------



## Russdaddy (Sep 6, 2020)

TinKnocker said:


> Ole Russ really strained his big brains for this response.


Low hanging fruit.


----------



## Russdaddy (Sep 6, 2020)

KyDawg said:


> And they has what if anything to do with CKS. If he left UGA tomorrow, he would have job offers from most every major college in the nation.


Lol!  all of them huh!


----------



## Russdaddy (Sep 6, 2020)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Google was his ally



Didn’t need google.
 I live in Georgia. I’ve been hearing about 1980 my whole life. Apparently its the one bright spot for most dawgs and it hits a nerve when you remind them how long its been. Gets them every time!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 6, 2020)

Doghunter11 said:


> I would probably put one on if going to a large crowd of people but I avoid those situations for reasons other than covid. I’ve never supported making people wear one except for if it’s a privately owned business, they have the Choice to  make you it’s their business. I’m for people making their own choices but my choice to not support blm and antifa never changes.



Good lord... you spent that much time in ^that^...
here’s 5 more seconds..
 Don’t care what you think...

I was born a Dawg and I’ll die a Dawg...

BullDawg born and BullDawg bred, when I die I’ll be BullDawg dead...

Something you suckers don’t get. 

There is no “if”... or “what”...

I know 2 things. 

My Constitution and My Love for the Dawgs.

You Liberal folks attack them both. 

There are 2 things I don’t bend on.

My Dawgs and the Constitution.

I should just toss the Dawgs away cause certain Football players hurt your feelings???

Go pound sand!

And Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 6, 2020)

I invite all of you haters!!!!

most of you never knew the Dawgs until Richt....

Bring it.... I’ll take you all to the wood shed where you belong!

GO DAWGS, Sic Em!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 6, 2020)

Doghunter11 said:


> If it makes you feel better to believe that you can, but I haven’t put a single mask on due to the government telling me to. Either way still doesn't change the fact you support the blm supporting dawgs just so you can watch football


You aren’t bright. BLM doesn’t bring me UGA football. You guys and the 2 Gators that like your post don’t either.

I bring the UGA games to my camp with my antenna and TV.

Watching 4Hand like this is the prime example of a troll.

That LEO hasn’t done “Jack “ to do anything.

Thing is...

I don’t need no one to back my beliefs!

I’ll take every single one of you folks on in this thread! I don’t hide! 

Let’s see you folks that hide, voice your opinion!

Cause I will take EVERY SINGLE one of you on. And I’ll post your history.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 6, 2020)

Bring it....

All of you!!!!!!

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 6, 2020)

And Go Kirby!!!!!


----------



## TinKnocker (Sep 6, 2020)

Russdaddy said:


> Lol!  all of them huh!


Someone has a reading deficiency.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 6, 2020)

How many Dawgs have screamed “Just win”...

wait until I get upset. Kirby is doing your wish....

Just win..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 6, 2020)

I’ll take the whole Forum on...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 6, 2020)

Go Dawgs!!!

Bunch of bandwagon fans!!!!

Thanks Richt. You were the Trump back then..


----------



## Doghunter11 (Sep 6, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> You aren’t bright. BLM doesn’t bring me UGA football. You guys and the 2 Gators that like your post don’t either.
> 
> I bring the UGA games to my camp with my antenna and TV.
> 
> ...


 Lol I’ve been challenged to a fight before but never a keyboard battle, oh how times have changed. Not real sure what you want to take on, it was A pretty simple post. You think someone not complaining about mask is a sheep but call us crazy for no longer supporting the dawgs. I honestly don’t care enough to check post history but I would take a guess you won’t watch the nfl for the political stance they have taken. Been a dawgs fan my whole life but at the end of the day it’s a game that I have no input in, I ain’t coaching it,playing Or sending my kids there so other than watching I have no involvement. I’m so tired of watching idiots be idolized while hating this country and my tolerance for it is gone, you can keep supporting them it’s your choice but it’s no longer supported in my house.


----------



## Doghunter11 (Sep 6, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> Go Dawgs!!!
> 
> Bunch of bandwagon fans!!!!
> 
> Thanks Richt. You were the Trump back then..


I will agree with you on this, Richt is a one of a kind coach. I’d rather have a coach with morals teaching kids about life than a coach who only cares about winning


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 6, 2020)

Doghunter11 said:


> Lol I’ve been challenged to a fight before but never a keyboard battle, oh how times have changed. Not real sure what you want to take on, it was A pretty simple post. You think someone not complaining about mask is a sheep but call us crazy for no longer supporting the dawgs. I honestly don’t care enough to check post history but I would take a guess you won’t watch the nfl for the political stance they have taken. Been a dawgs fan my whole life but at the end of the day it’s a game that I have no input in, I ain’t coaching it,playing Or sending my kids there so other than watching I have no involvement. I’m so tired of watching idiots be idolized while hating this country and my tolerance for it is gone, you can keep supporting them it’s your choice but it’s no longer supported in my house.





Doghunter11 said:


> I will agree with you on this, Richt is a one of a kind coach. I’d rather have a coach with morals teaching kids about life than a coach who only cares about winning


blah... blah... blah....

I’m a Dawg until I die....

Something you know nothing about...
it’s cute though...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 6, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> blah... blah... blah....
> 
> I’m a Dawg until I die....
> 
> ...


When was the 1st game at UGA for you? @Doghunter11 ?

Where were you when Larry called “we just kicked him in the face with a Hobnail Boot”?
or....


----------



## dixiecutter (Sep 6, 2020)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It's all good, love your passion for the sport.


What a Georgia fan that wants to be the biggest baddest fan so that somehow it's all about him?


----------



## cramer (Sep 6, 2020)

Dang


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Sep 6, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> That’s what “sheep” do..



You really gotta get some new material...if you Google "sheep" it redirects to GON you use it so much...


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Sep 6, 2020)

I just think it is comical how self righteous the fans of any college are...100% conservative liberal hating American Patriots until it's time to watch their team play on one of the most liberal hot spots in all of America, educating their kids in the process, the modern day college campus...


----------



## Doghunter11 (Sep 6, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> When was the 1st game at UGA for you? @Doghunter11 ?
> 
> Where were you when Larry called “we just kicked him in the face with a Hobnail Boot”?
> or....


You can have the title of most desperate fan, I don’t want it. I’ve been a big dawgs fan since the mid 90s but I also have a life that doesn’t revolve around somebody else’s kids playing a game. I’ve watched my share of games and looked forward to the next but it’s not worth watching them when they are turning the game into a political crap show.  I hate it and it’s going to be weird not watching them play, I just can’t overlook it for my enjoyment. I don’t idolize people or games enough to not be able to walk away from them


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 6, 2020)

Doghunter11 said:


> You can have the title of most desperate fan,



You need to learn....

I’m not the desperate fan....

Not a chance.

If you deem me the the most “desperate” fan, you are an idiot.

I’m a Dawg.... 

if you deem me that, I’m a Dawg...

There’s not a back door..

I’m a Dawg!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 6, 2020)

Dawg...

Not 2nd guess...

Not 3 times....

Dawg!!! Let it sink in.....

Dawg!

not Monday... or Tuesday....

DAWG!!!!!!!!

not Sunday....

DAWG!!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 6, 2020)

I am a Dawg!!?

My son is a Dawg!

Not sure what you are trying....


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 6, 2020)

Slayers life is a Dawg!!!!!!!
Period!!!

Dawg....

Dawg...........

I’m a Dawg and there is nothing that will sway it..... 

Dawg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 6, 2020)

Suck it up!!!!!



Dawg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

And a dang good one!!!!


Dawg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 6, 2020)

Sic em!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 6, 2020)

Go you Hairy Dawgs!!!! sic em!!!!!!



Am I clear??????

Go Dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 6, 2020)

For those in the cheap seats.....

GO DAWGS!!!!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 6, 2020)

And for the ones “confused”...

Go DAWGS!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 6, 2020)

Go you Hairy Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 6, 2020)

Did I confuse anyone  on where I stand???


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 6, 2020)

Cause I want to be 100% on where I Stand......

Go DAWGS!!!!!


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Sep 6, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> Cause I want to be 100% on where I Stand......
> 
> Go DAWGS!!!!!



I just hope there isn’t a LEO around where you stand, you’re libel to get yourself tased I’d guess...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 6, 2020)

I want everyone to be “crystal” clear where I stand.

So when I argue your stance, you know where it’s coming from.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 6, 2020)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> I just hope there isn’t a LEO around where you stand, you’re libel to get yourself tased I’d guess...


I hope not either.

Cause he will get shot.
why would I get tased?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 6, 2020)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> I just think it is comical how self righteous the fans of any college are...100% conservative liberal hating American Patriots until it's time to watch their team play on one of the most liberal hot spots in all of America, educating their kids in the process, the modern day college campus...


My 12 year old boy would make you look like simpleton


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Sep 6, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> My 12 year old boy would make you look like simpleton



Situational principles.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Sep 6, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> My 12 year old boy would make you look like simpleton



Did a grown man just type that or have you been hacked?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 6, 2020)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Situational principles.


So, tell me how and why I would get “tased”?


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Sep 6, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> So, tell me how and why I would get “tased”?


If I have to explain it then it’s kind of self explanatory...have a good evening...


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Sep 6, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> Nope. You typed I could get “tased” by my comments...
> 
> In my house, that would not end well.
> 
> ...



I’m not sure how we got there but OK.  Have a good evening...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 6, 2020)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> If I have to explain it then it’s kind of self explanatory...have a good evening...



Stay in your home....


Come in mine....



You’ll lose.


No explanation needed.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Sep 6, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> Stay in your home....
> 
> 
> Come in mine....
> ...



Might want to stop the caffeine earlier in the day my friend...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 6, 2020)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Might want to stop the caffeine earlier in the day my friend...


Or know your place.


Cause your feelings aren’t “legal” or against forum rules.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 6, 2020)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Might want to stop the caffeine earlier in the day my friend...



Cutting off the short bus before it hits my neighborhood would be better...saves on traffic too...


----------



## uga_alum_93 (Sep 7, 2020)

Russdaddy said:


> 1980


And your team is who?


----------



## uga_alum_93 (Sep 7, 2020)

KyDawg said:


> Not quite. He has won 3 straight east titles, beat UF, and UT 3 years in a row, been in a championship game, 3 sec title games. If that is a day late and a dollar short, I will take it every time.


You failed to mention 44 wins in 4 years (do the math), an SEC Championship and a playoff win.  There are some conferences like the Big 12 that don't even have a playoff win.  Not to mention, no team from California, Florida or Texas has one either.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Sep 7, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> Or know your place.
> 
> 
> Cause your feelings aren’t “legal” or against forum rules.



Wait, what?  First I was like whaaat, then I was like huh?


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Sep 7, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> Cutting off the short bus before it hits my neighborhood would be better...saves on traffic too...



Lot of anger man, lot of anger...and I have friends with special needs kids...might not bother you...but it really isn't cool, or funny...


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Sep 7, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> Or know your place.
> 
> 
> Cause your feelings aren’t “legal” or against forum rules.



No feelings here at all, literally, none...


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 7, 2020)

uga_alum_93 said:


> You failed to mention 44 wins in 4 years (do the math), an SEC Championship and a playoff win.  There are some conferences like the Big 12 that don't even have a playoff win.  Not to mention, no team from California, Florida or Texas has one either.



That does not matter to the naysayers, they live in the past, like it has anything to do with today.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 7, 2020)

KyDawg said:


> That does not matter to the naysayers, they live in the past, like it has anything to do with today.


Don’t matter... Cause they won’t be watching this fall...

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 7, 2020)

So my daughter would be characterized by some as having the credentials to "ride the short bus".  Does that give me the right to slap somebody for inconsiderate remarks?   Doesn't matter.... I've learned to turn away and feel pity for those folks.  Now my son on the other hand, her little brother, would most likely still answer the question with actions


----------



## brownhounds (Sep 7, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> Don’t matter... Cause they won’t be watching this fall...
> 
> Go Dawgs!



It’s not a privilege to watch them anyway. They choke EVERY TIME.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 7, 2020)

brownhounds said:


> It’s not a privilege to watch them anyway. They choke EVERY TIME.



You won’t be missed...


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Sep 7, 2020)

Curious what @drhunter1 thinks about this now?  Will he be selling his UGA tickets as previously stated?  Done with the Dawgs or turning a blind eye?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 7, 2020)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Curious what @drhunter1 thinks about this now?  Will he be selling his UGA tickets as previously stated?  Done with the Dawgs or turning a blind eye?


Turning a bling eye..... pffftttttt......


Why are you so worried about anyone does?


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Sep 7, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> Turning a bling eye..... pffftttttt......
> 
> 
> Why are you so worried about anyone does?



Worried?  Not in the least.  You and @drhunter1 called me a liberal, sheep, sheeple, and criticized me for my opinion and avatar...as if your moral superiority somehow gave you that right...all without even knowing me...all of which is fine, I don't care what internet keyboard cowboys think...

However, @drhunter1 said if the Dawgs ever kneeled, he'd be done...so I am just curious if he is done or if he'll continue to support them...don't really care, it is his choice...same with you, don't really care...just find it duplicitous to criticize everyone for supporting this or that (NFL for instance) and when the tables are turned there are situational principles...

No need to answer...I already know what it is...


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 7, 2020)

Russdaddy said:


> Didn’t need google.
> I live in Georgia. I’ve been hearing about 1980 my whole life. Apparently its the one bright spot for most dawgs and it hits a nerve when you remind them how long its been. Gets them every time!



And you have no Idea of what a bright spot is. SECC  is a bright spot, playing in the NCCG is a bright spot, watching great athletes come through that program is a bright spot, stomping a mudhole in UF is a bright spot. I feel sorry for some one who thinks only bright spot is to win everything, to enjoy a sport. If that is the case 95% of fans have no bright spot every year. You are a lot more obsessed with 1980 than we are.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 7, 2020)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Worried?  Not in the least.  You and @drhunter1 called me a liberal, sheep, sheeple, and criticized me for my opinion and avatar...as if your moral superiority somehow gave you that right...all without even knowing me...all of which is fine, I don't care what internet keyboard cowboys think...
> 
> However, @drhunter1 said if the Dawgs ever kneeled, he'd be done...so I am just curious if he is done or if he'll continue to support them...don't really care, it is his choice...same with you, don't really care...just find it duplicitous to criticize everyone for supporting this or that (NFL for instance) and when the tables are turned there are situational principles...
> 
> No need to answer...I already know what it is...



So, who kneeled?


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Sep 7, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> So, who kneeled?



No they didn't kneel, they actually had an entire event and march instead!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 7, 2020)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> No they didn't kneel, they actually had an entire event and march instead!


Oh.... so you were wrong...

Guess that just threw your agenda out the window with drhunter...


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Sep 7, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> Oh.... so you were wrong...
> 
> Guess that just threw your agenda out the window with drhunter...



Yeah I figured that would be the answer...rationalization, situational...as expected...easy to throw stones from your glass houses...like I said, I couldn't care less...I've got the answer I expected I'd get, and I was right...

And I never said they kneeled...can't be wrong when you don't say something...


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Sep 7, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> you called out drhunter that he would sell his tickets if they kneeled.
> And no one kneeled.



True statement.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 7, 2020)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> True statement.


So you were wrong.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Sep 7, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> So you were wrong.



Nope.  I re-stated exactly what @drhunter1 said, and asked if he was still supporting the Dawgs.  You inferred that I implied or stated that they kneeled.  What I did was draw a parallel to kneeling and the Coach, Team, and Assistants marching in support of BLM (which you both ridicule and denounce) and kneeling for the National Anthem.

I suspect that you will both continue to support the Dawgs though you will continue to ridicule those who support something that you do not agree with, such as the NFL or NASCAR, so long as it isn't the beloved Dawgs.  It's like Pelosi in the beauty salon without a mask on.  And that's OK, that's your right to support the Dawgs if you choose.  Just remember that when you start throwing stones from that glass house...

And here is the thing, outside of Kansas teams, I'm a Dawg fan...this isn't about being a Dawg fan or not, it is about a double standard...but you already knew that...

See you at the games...

Enjoyed the banter, time to hit the yard for some manual labor...have a nice day...


----------



## DAWG1419 (Sep 7, 2020)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Worried?  Not in the least.  You and @drhunter1 called me a liberal, sheep, sheeple, and criticized me for my opinion and avatar...as if your moral superiority somehow gave you that right...all without even knowing me...all of which is fine, I don't care what internet keyboard cowboys think...
> 
> However, @drhunter1 said if the Dawgs ever kneeled, he'd be done...so I am just curious if he is done or if he'll continue to support them...don't really care, it is his choice...same with you, don't really care...just find it duplicitous to criticize everyone for supporting this or that (NFL for instance) and when the tables are turned there are situational principles...
> 
> No need to answer...I already know what it is...





KS Bow Hunter said:


> Yeah I figured that would be the answer...rationalization, situational...as expected...easy to throw stones from your glass houses...like I said, I couldn't care less...I've got the answer I expected I'd get, and I was right...
> 
> And I never said they kneeled...can't be wrong when you don't say something...


But you did say they kneeled. Stop acting like fake news or a Democrat, if you don’t care why are you still responding to @Browning Slayer? Now stop the lies.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 7, 2020)

Rackmaster said:


> Sir I don't blame you! It rots me to the core to watch them kneel for Anthem or burn a American  flag!
> 
> It appears that they are destroying everything we love in life!


So how exactly did UGA kneel or even disgrace the American Flag, much less burn one. 


Maybe I didn’t see what you or anyone else saw.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Sep 7, 2020)

DAWG1419 said:


> But you did say they kneeled. Stop acting like fake news or a Democrat, if you don’t care why are you still responding to @Browning Slayer? Now stop the lies.



Yeah, I'm going to need you go ahead and show me where that is on this forum...

Said in my best Lumberg voice...


----------



## JustUs4All (Sep 7, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> When was the 1st game at UGA for you? @Doghunter11 ?
> 
> Where were you when Larry called “we just kicked him in the face with a Hobnail Boot”?
> or....



Mr. Munson never said that.


----------



## Resica (Sep 7, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> Good lord... you spent that much time in ^that^...
> here’s 5 more seconds..
> Don’t care what you think...
> 
> ...



Soon you think?  The beloved Dawg family must be proud of you!! Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 7, 2020)

Resica said:


> Soon you think?



Not if it’s left up to a Yankee. They don’t have spines. And haven’t in a long time.

They”re all mouthy Liberals.


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 7, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> So how exactly did UGA kneel or even disgrace the American Flag, much less burn one.
> 
> 
> Maybe I didn’t see what you or anyone else saw.


They haven't YET?
That is what I'm waiting to see with the 1st game with UGA!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 7, 2020)

Rackmaster said:


> They haven't YET?
> That is what I'm waiting to see with the 1st game with UGA!


You do realize the players aren’t on the field during the National Anthem. They usually don’t come out of the locker room until after it’s played.


----------



## Russdaddy (Sep 7, 2020)

uga_alum_93 said:


> And your team is who?


1998


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 7, 2020)

Why dont everyone, just worry about their own team, and quit worrying about what is going on a team, they do not care about, other than using it it to Bash a Georgia team, just because the cast majority of fans in here are Georgia fans. Do you find it odd, that would be the case in a Forum with Georgia in its name. This is not the PF, this is the sports forum.


----------



## Russdaddy (Sep 7, 2020)

KyDawg said:


> And you have no Idea of what a bright spot is. SECC  is a bright spot, playing in the NCCG is a bright spot, watching great athletes come through that program is a bright spot, stomping a mudhole in UF is a bright spot. I feel sorry for some one who thinks only bright spot is to win everything, to enjoy a sport. If that is the case 95% of fans have no bright spot every year. You are a lot more obsessed with 1980 than we are.


 
You must be the exception. Maybe something to do with the Ky. Dawgs around here are all consumed with 1980.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 7, 2020)

JustUs4All said:


> Mr. Munson never said that.


And this?   Nothing about most any big time fan knowing that we stepped on their face?


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 7, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> You do realize the players aren’t on the field during the National Anthem. They usually don’t come out of the locker room until after it’s played.


Yea I know just wondering if it's changed up for 2020?


----------



## drhunter1 (Sep 7, 2020)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Curious what @drhunter1 thinks about this now?  Will he be selling his UGA tickets as previously stated?  Done with the Dawgs or turning a blind eye?


You don’t have to worry about me  pal. I’m done.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Sep 7, 2020)

drhunter1 said:


> You don’t have to worry about me  pal. I’m done.



Not worried just curious...there have to be a lot of challenges in all sports right now...I can see both sides...sports is a great respite for many of us, but it is too politicized like everything...I used to love U2...but once they starting showing anti-gun videos at the concerts, I was done...never went again even though my wife and I usually went when they were in town...

It's too bad really, guess we'll have more time in the stand...which is a good thing...


----------



## uga_alum_93 (Sep 8, 2020)

Russdaddy said:


> 1998


Do you mean Tennessee?  I guess that's the only thing you can hold on to.  We now lead in the series, have won 3 SEC Championships since your last one (won during the Clinton Administration) and have been to the playoff which you haven't even sniffed since its inception.  But keep popping in that VHS tape of Peerless Price and thinking back to when good ole Rocky Top was relevant.


----------



## brownhounds (Sep 8, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> You won’t be missed...



You’re hilarious. You haven’t answer my original question. We all know the coaches are in a pickle and need $7 million a year. But.......

IF THEY KNEEL DURING THE ANTHEM, will YOU cheer them on?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 8, 2020)

brownhounds said:


> IF THEY KNEEL DURING THE ANTHEM, will YOU cheer them on?



Hello....

They aren’t on the field during the Anthem!!!!

And sitting in a deer stand I don’t see many games. I listen to the majority of them. And Scott & Crew never get into politics..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 8, 2020)

brownhounds said:


> IF THEY KNEEL DURING THE ANTHEM, will YOU cheer them on?


No....
some of you really need to spend more time in the woods.
will the UGA games be across my speakers?

Yup!!!

Will I get drunk and listen to other games???

Yup!!!!!!!

Will I hoot and holler, regardless???

Yup!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 8, 2020)

brownhounds said:


> You’re hilarious. You haven’t answer my original question. We all know the coaches are in a pickle and need $7 million a year. But.......
> 
> IF THEY KNEEL DURING THE ANTHEM, will YOU cheer them on?


Will you stop going to Home Depot, Lowe’s and WalMart cause they fund BLM?   
Nope!

What kind of vehicles do you own?

You going to go outside and burn them?

Nope!


----------



## brownhounds (Sep 8, 2020)

Good luck with your love for college football but don’t let the generations before u roll over in their grave.


----------



## brownhounds (Sep 8, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> Will you stop going to Home Depot, Lowe’s and WalMart cause they fund BLM?
> Nope!


Yes.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 8, 2020)

brownhounds said:


> Yes.


What kind of vehicles do you own???

Going out tonight to burn them?

nope.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 8, 2020)

brownhounds said:


> Yes.


What kind of tires are on those vehicles?

What kind of coffee do you drink?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 8, 2020)

brownhounds said:


> Yes.


What grocery stores do you go too?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 8, 2020)

brownhounds said:


> Yes.


Who is your 401k with???

You collect Social Security??


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 8, 2020)

brownhounds said:


> Yes.


What operating system is on the device you are on this forum with??


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 8, 2020)

brownhounds said:


> Yes.


Where do you get your prescriptions?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 8, 2020)

brownhounds said:


> Yes.


The list goes on... and on.... and on........


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 8, 2020)

brownhounds said:


> Yes.


What kind of tablet or cell phone do you have?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 8, 2020)

brownhounds said:


> Yes.


Who’s your car insurance with?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 8, 2020)

brownhounds said:


> Yes.


Who makes the underwear you are wearing right now?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 8, 2020)

brownhounds said:


> Yes.


What about the tag on your t-shirt? Where is it from???

Or your socks?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 8, 2020)

brownhounds said:


> Yes.


What about your shoes?

Or boots????

Or Flip Flops? Sandals??

Who made them?

Funded BLM???

I’ll wait...

For answers to all. Cause you’ll be surprised!!!!! And floored!

Our eyes are starting to be opened, BIGLY!

You aren’t ready to give up on it all.

It’s sickening. But we have to pick our battles. Accordingly cause I’m not about to go out and burn my stuff for the sake of burning it.

I got a lot of nice stuff! And I’m not about to start over.

I’ll use all of my stuff to kill these varmints.  They are no longer critters.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 8, 2020)

brownhounds said:


> Good luck with your love for college football but don’t let the generations before u roll over in their grave.


you don’t know Jack about me...

My pawpaw has turned over in his grave 100 times on the decision’s I’ve made... and I’ve made tons of bad ones.

But one thing for sure is, he sitting up in his grave and cheering me on for what I’ve accomplished and what I stand for.

I look at him everyday! He sits on my dresser. Only pic in my bedroom outside of my sons pic and my brother that died a couple years back. And watches over my bed while I sleep.

I don’t care about any other “past” generation. Cause he was a man that would make us all look bad.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 8, 2020)

brownhounds said:


> Good luck with your love for college football but don’t let the generations before u roll over in their grave.


and my Dad has 2 of these from Vietnam. And he’ll be listening to the Dawgs at Camp this year...

Tell him, he’s wrong....

Cause outside of them 2. I don’t care what YOU think....

My Pawpaw was a POW in WWII and Dad was a Vietnam Vet. Your opinion means nothing.


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 8, 2020)

commando


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Sep 8, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> Who makes the underwear you are wearing right now?



Sorry Captain, commando here...


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 8, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> you don’t know Jack about me...
> 
> My pawpaw has turned over in his grave 100 times on the decision’s I’ve made... and I’ve made tons of bad ones.
> 
> ...


Sorry about your dad and brother Slayer may they RIP!

My grandpa fought in WWII as well!


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Sep 8, 2020)

@Browning Slayer Good for you for sticking with what you like and all, and I appreciate your family's service.  I too had a grandpa in WWII and a dad in Vietnam.  Dad has cancer courtesy of the US Government and Agent Orange...

I'm curious though, if after that long list of things that you can't do without and that we should overlook, why did you and @drhunter1 think I was some kind of a liberal democratic socialist because I had my Chiefs logo proudly displayed?  

Not poking, I'm genuinely curious...why the double standard?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 8, 2020)

Rackmaster said:


> Sorry about your dad and brother Slayer may they RIP!
> 
> My grandpa fought in WWII as well!


Dad is still kicking!

Not much... but he’s kicking...  

Haunted from Vietnam. It’s what’s killing him. I saw his MRI and his head was lit up like the 4th of July. Schrapnel sucks.... The man retired a Lieutenant in the fire department. It sucks. For me. Cause he has always been a servant. No selfish bone in his body. 


Hint.... it’s why I am the way I am...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 8, 2020)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> @Browning Slayer Good for you for sticking with what you like and all, and I appreciate your family's service.  I too had a grandpa in WWII and a dad in Vietnam.  Dad has cancer courtesy of the US Government and Agent Orange...
> 
> I'm curious though, if after that long list of things that you can't do without and that we should overlook, why did you and @drhunter1 think I was some kind of a liberal democratic socialist because I had my Chiefs logo proudly displayed?
> 
> Not poking, I'm genuinely curious...why the double standard?


Cause I talk crap. And to be honest... Trying to draw more attention to the Sports Forum. Nothing more, nothing less.

I stir the pot. I stir all pots.


Sports Forum has been dead. To no end...


And it worked...


I’ve yet to say, Hold my beer.....

Get ready.... I have a knack for ticking everyone off!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 8, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> Dad is still kicking!
> 
> Not much... but he’s kicking...
> 
> ...


My mistake I meant your pawpaw!
But prayers for your dad as well!

Making my grandparents and my wife proud is all that matters to me!

The only way I am the way I am....


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 8, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> Get ready.... I have a knack for ticking everyone off!


If someone has a button.....


I’ll find it... expose it....


And run with it...


I’m like a wind up toy.........


Just set in motion... and I’ll run off the table!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 8, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> If someone has a button.....
> 
> 
> I’ll find it... expose it....
> ...


Or I’ll be the Tasmanian devil and destroy the table...


This is nothing new....


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 8, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> Or I’ll be the Tasmanian devil and destroy the table...
> 
> 
> This is nothing new....


@elfiii , will you help explain... 


I can raise a dead horse that has been beaten to a pulp and throw it back thru the grinder... years later...


Call me Jesus...cause I can raise the dead back to life....


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 8, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> Call me Jesus...cause I can raise the dead back to life....


And ^that^ will draw folks in.... regardless, if I admit I’m doing it...


----------



## brownhounds (Sep 9, 2020)

Good for you.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 9, 2020)

brownhounds said:


> Good for you.


Guess you didn’t want to answer any of those questions...

Cause you would have to stop living the life you know due to corporations donating to BLM.


----------



## Russdaddy (Sep 9, 2020)

uga_alum_93 said:


> Do you mean Tennessee?  I guess that's the only thing you can hold on to.  We now lead in the series, have won 3 SEC Championships since your last one (won during the Clinton Administration) and have been to the playoff which you haven't even sniffed since its inception.  But keep popping in that VHS tape of Peerless Price and thinking back to when good ole Rocky Top was relevant.



I will!  and I also really enjoy the Dobb Nail Boot (I attached for your enjoyment). I watch that one pretty regularly! 

Unlike your bulldog brethren I can both dish out and take some light hearted football smack talk. Some of your Herschel Walker jock strap sniffin' buddies are incapable of this. Verdict is still out on you.

The mere mention of the year 1980 will bring about a fit of rage for some. 

It's like everytime a 1980 is said, a bulldog gets it's wings!

Speaking of bulldogs getting wings... the dawgs have buried a lot of mascots in recent years...Is Michael Vick on ya'lls animal handling staff?

Sick them Doggies, Sick them Woof, Woof, Woofity, Woof! (Did I do that right?)

Oh yeah and your "fight song" is just a bad rip off of "I've been workin' on the railroad"


----------



## Doghunter11 (Sep 9, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> @elfiii , will you help explain...
> 
> 
> I can raise a dead horse that has been beaten to a pulp and throw it back thru the grinder... years later...
> ...


You can definitely keep a thread going, even if you have to keep replying to your own post


----------



## brownhounds (Sep 9, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> Guess you didn’t want to answer any of those questions...
> 
> Cause you would have to stop living the life you know due to corporations donating to BLM.



It would help if you knew how to type without sending 7 posts at a time. Take a deep breath mr sensitive.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 10, 2020)

brownhounds said:


> It would help if you knew how to type without sending 7 posts at a time. Take a deep breath mr sensitive.


Says the guy with egg on his face cause you support plenty of folks that “sponsor” BLM. 
It’s why you won’t answer ANY of them.

It’s ok. We all do. It’s sad to actually see how many businesses support those Commies.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 10, 2020)

Russdaddy said:


> It's like everytime a 1980 is said, a bulldog gets it's wings!



 

1980


----------



## Throwback (Sep 10, 2020)

Quoting your own posts and replying to them isn’t “keeping a tread going”


----------



## dixiecutter (Sep 10, 2020)

https://giphy.com/gifs/beebeer-schlitz-LdQiqn3WjnCNi






https://giphy.com/gifs/retro-gaming-coleco-lwk4jm70J1IME


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 11, 2020)

Russdaddy said:


> I will!  and I also really enjoy the Dobb Nail Boot (I attached for your enjoyment). I watch that one pretty regularly!
> 
> Unlike your bulldog brethren I can both dish out and take some light hearted football smack talk. Some of your Herschel Walker jock strap sniffin' buddies are incapable of this. Verdict is still out on you.
> 
> ...


That was either a heck of a play or great luck! 

I remember that game VERY well!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 11, 2020)

Throwback said:


> Quoting your own posts and replying to them isn’t “keeping a tread going”


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 11, 2020)

Throwback said:


> Quoting your own posts and replying to them isn’t “keeping a tread going”


Got you to make a post, didn’t it?


----------



## JustUs4All (Sep 11, 2020)

Please make it stop


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 11, 2020)

Doghunter11 said:


> You can definitely keep a thread going, even if you have to keep replying to your own post



Got you to reply, too.... 

You guys keep telling me how I can't keep a thread going...


----------



## JustUs4All (Sep 11, 2020)

I thought it was going to stop.  I said please and everything.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 11, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> Call me Jesus...cause I can raise the dead back to life....





Browning Slayer said:


> And ^that^ will draw folks in.... regardless, if I admit I’m doing it...




Folks just can't help themselves...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 11, 2020)

JustUs4All said:


> I thought it was going to stop.  I said please and everything.


I’ll stop... for now... got to go load the truck and get ready to sling an arrow!

Happy hunting folks! Be careful out there!


----------



## uga_alum_93 (Sep 13, 2020)

Wow, you watch a highlight from a season where you didn't even make it to the SEC Championship Game?  What did you finish 8-5 that year? 

Man, there have been some lean years on Ole Rocky Top



Russdaddy said:


> I will!  and I also really enjoy the Dobb Nail Boot (I attached for your enjoyment). I watch that one pretty regularly!
> 
> Unlike your bulldog brethren I can both dish out and take some light hearted football smack talk. Some of your Herschel Walker jock strap sniffin' buddies are incapable of this. Verdict is still out on you.
> 
> ...


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 13, 2020)

College football is dead!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 13, 2020)

brownceluse said:


> College football is dead!!!


Not as dead as the Vols have been....

Watching a Vol beat his chest is like watching a monkey trying to figure out common core math.


----------



## antharper (Sep 13, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> Not as dead as the Vols have been....
> 
> Watching a Vol beat his chest is like watching a monkey trying to figure out common core math.


Seen you got to sling a arrow , congrats on a fine buck and GO DAWGS !


----------



## Russdaddy (Sep 13, 2020)

uga_alum_93 said:


> Wow, you watch a highlight from a season where you didn't even make it to the SEC Championship Game?  What did you finish 8-5 that year?
> 
> Man, there have been some lean years on Ole Rocky Top


 I do, and I enjoy it. Enjoy it more when I can share it with a Bulldog fan.


----------



## Russdaddy (Sep 13, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> Not as dead as the Vols have been....
> 
> Watching a Vol beat his chest is like watching a monkey trying to figure out common core math.



I can honestly say that this is the first time I have seen anyone tie common core math into football smack talk. On one hand it is kind of funny, but on the other its just appropriate it would come from a dawg.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 13, 2020)

Russdaddy said:


> I can honestly say that this is the first time I have seen anyone tie common core math into football smack talk. On one hand it is kind of funny, but on the other its just appropriate it would come from a dawg.


you are confusing “smack talk” with facts.


----------



## Russdaddy (Sep 13, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> you are confusing “smack talk” with facts.


No......I’m not


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 13, 2020)

Russdaddy said:


> No......I’m not


No one cares what a Vol thinks.. Ever..

In 2 months you’ll disappear like every other Vol on here. Happens every year. Vols are a joke.


----------



## Russdaddy (Sep 15, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> No one cares what a Vol thinks.. Ever..
> 
> In 2 months you’ll disappear like every other Vol on here. Happens every year. Vols are a joke.




Disappear.....Like  in the preseason hype that bulldog fans drum up about their next championship disappear?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 15, 2020)

Russdaddy said:


> Disappear.....Like  in the preseason hype that bulldog fans drum up about their next championship disappear?



You mean like "We're Back"... That phrase we've heard from the Vols for going on into decade #2... 

The Vols aren't even the best college football team in the State of Tennessee and hasn't been for years. But you guys beat your chest every preseason until you lose to teams like Ga State.. And then the Vols slide right back into the sewer they crawled out of until the next year.. Rinse and repeat. Year after year..


----------



## ATLFalconsfan80 (Sep 15, 2020)

is


Browning Slayer said:


> Not as dead as the Vols have been....
> 
> Watching a Vol beat his chest is like watching a monkey trying to figure out common core math.



boy o boy this statement hit home....I felt like this when i tried helping my kids with their math homework...


----------



## Russdaddy (Sep 15, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> You mean like "We're Back"... That phrase we've heard from the Vols for going on into decade #2...
> 
> The Vols aren't even the best college football team in the State of Tennessee and hasn't been for years. But you guys beat your chest every preseason until you lose to teams like Ga State.. And then the Vols slide right back into the sewer they crawled out of until the next year.. Rinse and repeat. Year after year..




You have an unhealthy obsession with beating chests.?.?.? kinda weird

Also laughing hysterically at your own jokes is kind of a party foul, unless you are wearing red & black. Then it is just expected.

and....*Decades*...do you really want to talk about decades....1 9 8 0 ???

Deflection is unbecoming. Not one time have I "beat my chest" over how great the Vols are. I have realistic expectations for the football team I like. You should try it out sometime, it'll lower your blood pressure.

I do however, thoroughly  enjoy getting a Dawg's fur all ruffled up with the mere suggestion that they might not be the all powerful dominating force that their fans build them up to be year after year, after year, after year, after year. ( I was going to do that 39 times to get us back to 1980 but I got tired of typing)


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 15, 2020)

Russdaddy said:


> You have an unhealthy obsession with beating chests.?.?.? kinda weird
> 
> Also laughing hysterically at your own jokes is kind of a party foul, unless you are wearing red & black. Then it is just expected.
> 
> ...


----------



## Russdaddy (Sep 15, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


>




C'mon - is that the best you have????

I thought I had been engaged by a more worthy opponent by your post count.....Now I see I have over estimated my opponent.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 15, 2020)

Russdaddy said:


> Now I see I have over estimated my opponent.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 15, 2020)

Russdaddy said:


> C'mon - is that the best you have????
> 
> I thought I had been engaged by a more worthy opponent by your post count.....Now I see I have over estimated my opponent.



There's ONE reason there aren't any Vols around here... And it's not because of the Voltards football record... 

Don't bring a knife to a gun fight.. Cause you don't have a clue what you'll start.. 

Stick around! You've already posted more in this thread then any other since you been on GON...


----------



## Russdaddy (Sep 15, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> There's ONE reason there aren't any Vols around here... And it's not because of the Voltards football record...
> 
> Don't bring a knife to a gun fight.. Cause you don't have a clue what you'll start..
> 
> Stick around! You've already posted more in this thread then any other since you been on GON...




Is this where you bring in your big brother to stick up for you, or are you frantically googling things you can post to "win".  
If by:
"Don't bring a knife to a gun fight.. Cause you don't have a clue what you'll start."
you mean someone else will come along that will really hurt my feelings about my Vols, then you obviously haven't paid attention to what I'm telling you. THAT DOESN"T BOTHER ME! Fire away. If it is funny or original I'll laugh with you.
I'm also fully aware that the GON forum is loaded with DAWG fans. Yall gonna gang up on me and run me out of here?....Classy! 
Come try out the VOLNATION FORUM. You will be welcomed in as an opposing fanbase member (that's not being sarcastic either)


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 15, 2020)

Russdaddy said:


> Is this where you bring in your big brother to stick up for you, or are you frantically googling things you can post to "win".
> If by:
> "Don't bring a knife to a gun fight.. Cause you don't have a clue what you'll start."
> you mean someone else will come along that will really hurt my feelings about my Vols, then you obviously haven't paid attention to what I'm telling you. THAT DOESN"T BOTHER ME! Fire away. If it is funny or original I'll laugh with you.
> ...


You really have no idea...

As for VomitNation... I'm on there... Been on there  multiple times under different logins.. Been booted quite a few times too... I go over there to have fun..


And no one will gang up on you... I told you to stick around.. I'm glad you are here!


----------



## ATLFalconsfan80 (Sep 15, 2020)

Russdaddy said:


> Is this where you bring in your big brother to stick up for you, or are you frantically googling things you can post to "win".
> If by:
> "Don't bring a knife to a gun fight.. Cause you don't have a clue what you'll start."
> you mean someone else will come along that will really hurt my feelings about my Vols, then you obviously haven't paid attention to what I'm telling you. THAT DOESN"T BOTHER ME! Fire away. If it is funny or original I'll laugh with you.
> ...



Is Harrison Bailey starting for yall this season? I watched him and Arik Gilbert (LSU TE) destroy our secondary last year with ease...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 15, 2020)

Russdaddy said:


> Yall gonna gang up on me and run me out of here?....Classy!



You Vols sure are a sensitive bunch these days...

Go get about 20 of your friends over on VomitNation to come over here and gang up on me.. I welcome the challenge.. 

We need to liven this place up!


----------



## Russdaddy (Sep 15, 2020)

ATLFalconsfan80 said:


> Is Harrison Bailey starting for yall this season? I watched him and Arik Gilbert (LSU TE) destroy our secondary last year with ease...



I really don't think they want him to, but if Geronimo self destructs again and Maurer can't cut it we may see him! I saw some of his high school film. seems legit!


----------



## Russdaddy (Sep 15, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> You Vols sure are a sensitive bunch these days...
> 
> Go get about 20 of your friends over on VomitNation to come over here and gang up on me.. I welcome the challenge..
> 
> We need to liven this place up!



LOL, If that is really what you got from that, I am speechless!

I really don't think you want me to do that....The Vols have had their struggles on the field, but the internet savvy fan base will not lose an online challenge. I will beat my chest about that one.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 15, 2020)

Russdaddy said:


> but if Geronimo self destructs again






The Vols have been self destructing for years.. And it's not cause of one player.. 

Your fanbase has been doing a good enough job in that department to begin with.. For some reason you guys have high expectations. I don't know why. Have you been to Knoxville?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 15, 2020)

Russdaddy said:


> I am speechless!


It's easy to do. GA State left all of you Vols speechless last season.


----------



## Russdaddy (Sep 15, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> It's easy to do. GA State left all of you Vols speechless last season.



No, we weren't speechless. I can assure you of that! What was said would get me banned pretty quickly.


----------



## ATLFalconsfan80 (Sep 15, 2020)

Russdaddy said:


> I really don't think they want him to, but if Geronimo self destructs again and Maurer can't cut it we may see him! I saw some of his high school film. seems legit!




He sent Arik on a go route...and when it left his hand he started jogging to the sideline...... Arik Gilbert is a FREAK of nature... couldnt double team him cause Marietta had 2 other D1 commit WRs....it was a pick your poison kinda night.... our boys drank all the poisons the whole night....


----------



## Russdaddy (Sep 15, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> The Vols have been self destructing for years.. And it's not cause of one player..
> 
> Your fanbase has been doing a good enough job in that department to begin with.. For some reason you guys have high expectations. I don't know why. Have you been to Knoxville?



Please elaborate on these high expectations that "All"  VOL Fans Have.....

You are right multiple problems contribute to a loss, but it is undeniable that on an individual level Guarantano self destructs. 
I can see it, even through my orange colored glasses.


----------



## Russdaddy (Sep 15, 2020)

ATLFalconsfan80 said:


> He sent Arik on a go route...and when it left his hand he started jogging to the sideline...... Arik Gilbert is a FREAK of nature... couldnt double team him cause Marietta had 2 other D1 commit WRs....it was a pick your poison kinda night.... our boys drank all the poisons the whole night....



really hoped Gilbert would have gone to UT also. Swing and a miss on that one though!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 15, 2020)

Russdaddy said:


> Please elaborate on these high expectations that "All"  VOL Fans Have.....
> 
> I can see it, even through my orange colored glasses.




I thought you said you were on VomitNation???

Cause that place is "GroundZero" of the high expectations every single year.. 

Which means you can't see jack through those Orange Colored glasses..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 15, 2020)

@BuckNasty83 do you have a younger brother?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 15, 2020)

Russdaddy said:


> No, we weren't speechless. I can assure you of that! What was said would get me banned pretty quickly.


Yeah... 

They look pretty speechless to me..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 15, 2020)

Russdaddy said:


> No, we weren't speechless. I can assure you of that! What was said would get me banned pretty quickly.


You know who wasn't speechless??


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 15, 2020)

Russdaddy said:


> I really don't think you want me to do that....The Vols have had their struggles on the field, but the internet savvy fan base will not lose an online challenge. I will beat my chest about that one.


Internet savvy fan base.... 

Savvy and Vol do not belong in the same sentence. 

Trailer park, Welfare, Knoxville and Vol's belong in the same sentence.


----------



## Russdaddy (Sep 15, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> I thought you said you were on VomitNation???
> 
> Cause that place is "GroundZero" of the high expectations every single year..
> 
> Which means you can't see jack through those Orange Colored glasses..




All these claims with no substantiating  references....I knew you were a dawg fan but I would have never guessed you were a democrat

Cute pics too! I remember when I was  learning  to Google too!


----------



## Russdaddy (Sep 15, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> Internet savvy fan base....
> 
> Savvy and Vol do not belong in the same sentence.
> 
> Trailer park, Welfare, Knoxville and Vol's belong in the same sentence.




The dawg fan finally got off *foodstamps* when he left his mama's  *trailer park *in Georgia to get a quality education in *Knoxville*.

...hmm you were right they do belong in the same sentence.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 15, 2020)

Russdaddy said:


> The dawg fan finally got off *foodstamps* when he left his mama's  *trailer park *in Georgia to get a quality education in *Knoxville*.
> 
> ...hmm you were right they do belong in the same sentence.




Bucknasty does have a brother...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 15, 2020)

Russdaddy said:


> All these claims with no substantiating  references....I knew you were a dawg fan but I would have never guessed you were a democrat
> 
> Cute pics too! I remember when I was  learning  to Google too!


Substantiating references??  Are you kidding me? 

You must not be on VomitNation cause I've posted plenty of screen shots with their threads here for all to see.. The delusion runs deep in you Vols..

How old are you?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 15, 2020)

I found you over there..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 15, 2020)

So @Russdaddy, if you are under “duress” in GA, why are you here? UHauls are cheap. Knoxville isn’t far from where you live.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 15, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> So @Russdaddy, if you are under “duress” in GA, why are you here? UHauls are cheap. Knoxville isn’t far from where you live.


He'd rather live in duress here than take the Ned  beatty Deliverance  route  in Rocky top.


----------



## Russdaddy (Sep 15, 2020)

mizzippi jb said:


> He'd rather live in duress here than take the Ned  beatty Deliverance  route  in Rocky top.


you do know where deliverance was filmed don’t you?????


----------



## Russdaddy (Sep 15, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> I found you over there..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 15, 2020)

You can’t even “quote” something right and you over “estimated” me...

if you want to keep up with me, you’ll need to do a better job.

I had to actually open your post to see what you were trying to say..

Internet savvy, huh? 

If I quoted you it would continue the cycle of bad posts. And Im not cleaning it up for you. Keep up.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 15, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> @BuckNasty83 do you have a younger brother?


You're not this casual.  Get to the punchline ?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 15, 2020)

As far as a “username”...... 

Not happening. I guess you didn’t read the earlier post where I’ve stirred the pot and got tossed multiple times... 

this internet “savvy” guy has been there and done it too many times.... it’s why I logged out before posting your screen shot..

Silly Vols...


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 15, 2020)

BuckNasty83 said:


> You're not this casual.  Get to the punchline ?


Never mind.  I found it


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 15, 2020)




----------



## Russdaddy (Sep 15, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> You can’t even “quote” something right and you over “estimated” me...
> 
> if you want to keep up with me, you’ll need to do a better job.
> 
> ...



trying to do it from a phone,  Probably did screw it up. If you really want me to call out to have VN show you some attention I can, I don’t really want to. 
Your posts lack creativity, substance and you have clearly lost this battle of “wits”. Several UGA fan friends of mine have gotten a good laugh at your expense. 
posting a lot does not equal a win. Your post count and “like” count are proof.

You don’t really stir the pot so much. Its more like you sneeze in it then eat your own snot.


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 15, 2020)

BuckNasty83 said:


> View attachment 1038895




I'll just park these here


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 15, 2020)

BuckNasty83 said:


> You're not this casual.  Get to the punchline ?


Hey boy! I’ve missed you! And @joepuppy!
the only 2 Vols I would buy a beer

You got you a new Vol here! You might want to train or educate him...


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 15, 2020)

ddgarcia said:


> I'll just park these here
> 
> 
> View attachment 1038901
> ...


As sorry as we were starting out the season,  y'all still lost to SC, which we beat 41-21. One can only assume what a beating GAST would have given yall ?


----------



## Russdaddy (Sep 15, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> Hey boy! I’ve missed you! And @joepuppy!
> the only 2 Vols I would buy a beer
> 
> You got you a new Vol here! You might want to train him...


I’m trying to find a reason to like you and continue our little back and forth but so far you really just come off as an abrasive arse that thinks he is way better in a debate/discussion than he is. Am I wrong?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 15, 2020)

BuckNasty83 said:


> As sorry as we were starting out the season,  y'all still lost to SC, which we beat 41-21. One can only assume what a beating GAST would have given yall ?


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 15, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> Hey boy! I’ve missed you! And @joepuppy!
> the only 2 Vols I would buy a beer
> 
> You got you a new Vol here! You might want to train or educate him...


It's about that time ain't it


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 15, 2020)

Russdaddy said:


> I’m trying to find a reason to like you


I don’t need you to like me!

You’ll learn to “respect” me.. or hide... .


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 15, 2020)

BuckNasty83 said:


> It's about that time ain't it


Yes sir!!! It’s why I called on you! 
still need @joepuppy

I got respect for that Firefighting Vol! I hope he’s doing good with the wildfires going on out West!


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 15, 2020)

BuckNasty83 said:


> As sorry as we were starting out the season,  y'all still lost to SC, which we beat 41-21. One can only assume what a beating GAST would have given yall ?



So you beat a team we lost to but get steamrolled worse by us than you beat a the team we lost to in your own house.

And THAT is what you want to hang bragging rights on??????!!!!!!!

Well I guess it is all you have.......................


----------



## Russdaddy (Sep 15, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> I don’t need you to like me!
> 
> You’ll learn to “respect” me.. or hide... .


respect is earned. So far you have 0. You also have not held your own in our little chat. I don’t hide, especially from keyboard warriors.

i bet you are a hoot at parties.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 15, 2020)

Russdaddy said:


> I’m trying to find a reason to like you and continue our little back and forth but so far you really just come off as an abrasive arse that thinks he is way better in a debate/discussion than he is. Am I wrong?


He is Legendary.... In his own mind....  He can be a bit much and no doubt he's full of himself.  But he is every bit of what this rival is between us and the muts.

He's ran more than a few off. You'll either have to put him on ignore,  leave and never look back,  or just keep throwing punches.  Just know now though, that according to him; You'll never be right,  never win an argument,  and no matter how much money you have,  his bank account trumps yours.  He loves serving crow, will hunt down 50 year old posts to manipulate you as he sees fit. Narcissism is an understatement.  He has no mercy.  And you'll more than likely never have a serious conversation with him. He's just like all the other Dawgs ?

In all seriousness, it's not that bad around here. Just gotta roll with the punches.


----------



## Russdaddy (Sep 15, 2020)

Lol! Pretty good cliff notes. I’ve been on the forum a while and like it for the most part.
Some people think getting the last word = a win i suppose. The stereotypical Dawg fans are as predictable as they are easily outwitted. I may use that ignore button. 
Does he ever post anything interesting or of value, or at least funny?


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 15, 2020)

ddgarcia said:


> So you beat a team we lost to but get steamrolled worse by us than you beat a the team we lost to in your own house.
> 
> And THAT is what you want to hang bragging rights on??????!!!!!!!
> 
> Well I guess it is all you have.......................


Bragging? No.  Just a friendly reminder that as bad as we started,  y'all still sucked too.

Not much to brag on.  But we do have the 2nd longest winning streak in CFB right now behind LSU. But guess that don't mean much when it was against the light half of the schedule. Even though one of those teams gave yall a loss.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 15, 2020)

Russdaddy said:


> respect is earned. So far you have 0. You also have not held your own in our little chat. I don’t hide, especially from keyboard warriors.
> 
> i bet you are a hoot at parties.


Yep... I’m just a keyboard warrior... 


About “respect”....



I’ll get to you...


I got Bucky in here! You’ll learn.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 15, 2020)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Bragging? No.  Just a friendly reminder that as bad as we started,  y'all still sucked too.
> 
> Not much to brag on.  But we do have the 2nd longest winning streak in CFB right now behind LSU. But guess that don't mean much when it was against the light half of the schedule. Even though one of those teams gave yall a loss.


Now the Vols are LSU...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 15, 2020)

JustUs4All said:


> I thought it was going to stop.  I said please and everything.


Don’t blame me now.....


I got Vols included...


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 15, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> Now the Vols are LSU...


Nice try


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 15, 2020)

BuckNasty83 said:


> He is Legendary.... In his own mind....  He can be a bit much and no doubt he's full of himself.  But he is every bit of what this rival is between us and the muts.
> 
> He's ran more than a few off. You'll either have to put him on ignore,  leave and never look back,  or just keep throwing punches.  Just know now though, that according to him; You'll never be right,  never win an argument,  and no matter how much money you have,  his bank account trumps yours.  He loves serving crow, will hunt down 50 year old posts to manipulate you as he sees fit. Narcissism is an understatement.  He has no mercy.  And you'll more than likely never have a serious conversation with him. He's just like all the other Dawgs ?
> 
> In all seriousness, it's not that bad around here. Just gotta roll with the punches.


I’ve missed you brother!!!


So has this forum!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 15, 2020)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Nice try


I’m just getting started...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 15, 2020)

Russdaddy said:


> I’m trying to find a reason to like you and continue our little back and forth but so far you really just come off as an abrasive arse that thinks he is way better in a debate/discussion than he is. Am I wrong?


Ok... I’m back to you...


So what is your projection of the Vols this year? What’s the record you have them finishing?

Will they beat the Dawgs?


You ready to bet your Avatar on it?

Going to the respect thing... you want it... you back it up with more then words....


We bet Avatars here. Bucky knows... he can tell you about them...

Unless you want to be a normal Vol... all talk... that keyboard warrior you mentioned...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 15, 2020)

Maybe we can get @AccUbonD in this too.....


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 15, 2020)

Y’all keep this thread clean or it’ll go away. First and final warning. Also, the sports forum is diverse and inclusive. So, don’t get caught up in banter that is disrespectful or that could hurt someone’s feelings.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 15, 2020)

brownceluse said:


> Y’all keep this thread clean or it’ll go away. First and final warning. Also, the sports forum is diverse and inclusive. So, don’t get caught up in banter that is disrespectful or that could hurt someone’s feelings.




Night boy!!!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 15, 2020)

brownceluse said:


> Y’all keep this thread clean or it’ll go away. First and final warning. Also, the sports forum is diverse and inclusive. So, don’t get caught up in banter that is disrespectful or that could hurt someone’s feelings.


Everything Slayer touches goes away in the end. 

Or was that Johnny Cash?  I get them mixed up


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 16, 2020)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Everything Slayer touches goes away in the end.
> 
> Or was that Johnny Cash?  I get them mixed up


And you say I’m only “great” in my mind....

But you get Johnny Cash and I mixed up....


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 19, 2020)

Russdaddy said:


> C'mon - is that the best you have????
> 
> I thought I had been engaged by a more worthy opponent by your post count.....Now I see I have over estimated my opponent.


Where did you run off too??

Wish I could say “I under estimated my opponent” but dealing with Vols this time of year, you just expect a flop anyway.


----------



## joepuppy (Sep 21, 2020)

Alright, Let me in this. Still out on assignment, but I hike to cell service every couple of days to check email, phone the wife, and see what trash is being talked around here. Pretty sure I've already got an avatar bet going with Slayer already.  I see ya'll already got a participation trophy for this year, cerebrating 40 years.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 21, 2020)

joepuppy said:


> Alright, Let me in this. Still out on assignment, but I hike to cell service every couple of days to check email, phone the wife, and see what trash is being talked around here. Pretty sure I've already got an avatar bet going with Slayer already.  I see ya'll already got a participation trophy for this year, cerebrating 40 years.


I hope you’re not out in California! You need to let that place burn!!

You be careful out there!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 23, 2020)

Russdaddy said:


> you do know where deliverance was filmed don’t you?????





BuckNasty83 said:


> He is Legendary.... In his own mind....  He can be a bit much and no doubt he's full of himself.  But he is every bit of what this rival is between us and the muts.
> 
> He's ran more than a few off. You'll either have to put him on ignore,  leave and never look back,  or just keep throwing punches.  Just know now though, that according to him; You'll never be right,  never win an argument,  and no matter how much money you have,  his bank account trumps yours.  He loves serving crow, will hunt down 50 year old posts to manipulate you as he sees fit. Narcissism is an understatement.  He has no mercy.  And you'll more than likely never have a serious conversation with him. He's just like all the other Dawgs ?
> 
> In all seriousness, it's not that bad around here. Just gotta roll with the punches.


Will this be Pruitt's last year if he doesn't do well?
Not poking fun at The Vols that's @Browning Slayer job, but seriously I don't think he will stick around with a record like this in the SEC??


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 23, 2020)

Rackmaster said:


> Will this be Pruitt's last year if he doesn't do well?
> Not poking fun at The Vols that's @Browning Slayer job, but seriously I don't think he will stick around with a record like this in the SEC??
> 
> 
> ...


This year is a wash regardless.  But one only has to look at what Pruitt inherited to buy him an extra year.  

You have to give a guy time to see what he can do with his own players.  Not the 4 win team they inherited and freshmen. His first year recruiting class was put together with less than 2 months on the job while also preparing and coaching the national championship.  So his year 1 was a pass regardless. 

We would have gotten more of a glimpse of what a true Jeremy Pruitt team looked like this year if not for the pandemic, But we're still stuck with a poor qb. And Bailey and a few other important new comers have had to miss a lot of the install due to quarantine/ contact tracing. 

Although I believe JG might show improvement this year with having the same OC for 2 consecutive years. (He has had to learn a new system every year of his college career.)  I'm still hesitant about him being the starter. 

O line looks to be good.  WR is an unknown as we're replacing 2 of our most productive WRs and TE. But this new WR  corp brings some SERIOUS speed,  which we haven't had for a few years. Run game should be better than average. 

Defense is not losing much,  but like on offense,  who were losing will be missed.  Overall I'm not worried about the defense.  They took their lumps early last year and really started coming together midseason. 

Pruitt has done a solid job building depth and rebuilding units that needed it most.  He lost 2 games he shouldn't have last year,  but he has also won and competed in games he shouldn't have in his 2 years.  I think with a better QB the view of Pruitt would shift a little more.

So with everyone overlooking year 1 to begin with and this year most likely being a cluster. Pruitt has nothing to worry about yet. 

Overall,  I am confident in Pruitt. He just needs what he hasn't had since being hired.  A QB. Vol nation has hopes of that a being Harrison Bailey, but realistically,  what's the chances of a true freshman coming in and starting without spring practice and missing half of an already limited "fall camp" in a year playing 10 sec teams with almost half of those being playoff contenders?


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 23, 2020)

BuckNasty83 said:


> This year is a wash regardless.  But one only has to look at what Pruitt inherited to buy him an extra year.
> 
> You have to give a guy time to see what he can do with his own players.  Not the 4 win team they inherited and freshmen. His first year recruiting class was put together with less than 2 months on the job while also preparing and coaching the national championship.  So his year 1 was a pass regardless.
> 
> ...


To bad y'all got Cade Mays maybe he will do better at Tennessee but he didn't impress me at UGA!

Change helps we see it all the time in CFB!

Good luck on what season we do have!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 23, 2020)

Rackmaster said:


> To bad y'all got Cade Mays maybe he will do better at Tennessee but he didn't impress me at UGA!
> 
> Change helps we see it all the time in CFB!
> 
> Good luck on what season we do have!


He won't be cleared by SEC to play this year. Rules state you can't transfer and play same year in conference unless it's a grad transfer.  Look for rule change after next conference vote.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 12, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> No one cares what a Vol thinks.. Ever..
> 
> In 2 months you’ll disappear like every other Vol on here. Happens every year. Vols are a joke.






Browning Slayer said:


> And then the Vols slide right back into the sewer they crawled out of until the next year.. Rinse and repeat. Year after year..




Guess I was right... Again.....


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 21, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> No one cares what a Vol thinks.. Ever..
> 
> In 2 months you’ll disappear like every other Vol on here. Happens every year. Vols are a joke.





Russdaddy said:


> Disappear.....



Yes.. Disappear! 

Where have you been hiding @Russdaddy?


----------



## Throwback (Dec 1, 2021)

All right y’all that said “no more dawg football for Me” that included SECCG and national championship runs too right?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 1, 2021)

Throwback said:


> All right y’all that said “no more dawg football for Me” that included SECCG and national championship runs too right?


Why can't you ever be done with the Dawgs?

Oh wait, your rear is so chapped from them you can't even sit down.

These might help!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 1, 2021)

Throwup may need some poligrip To bind that hiney back together. The Dawgs have wore it out.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 1, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> Throwup may need some poligrip To bind that hiney back together. The Dawgs have wore it out.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 1, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> Throwup may need some poligrip To bind that hiney back together. The Dawgs have wore it out.



According to this thread, ALOT of you shouldn't even know that.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 1, 2021)

Gold Ranger said:


> According to this thread, ALOT of you shouldn't even know that.


Yep
i bet if it was the dawgs that was 6-6 they’d all be talking about how they were glad quit watching BLM marching Kirby


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 1, 2021)

I'm still just trying to figure out why anybody would want to spend that much time watching grown men in tight britches playing playground games on tv, and actually caring about the outcome?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 1, 2021)

Throwback said:


> Yep
> i bet if it was the dawgs that was 6-6 they’d all be talking about how they were glad quit watching BLM marching Kirby


There you go with "I bet". Problem is you never want to bet on your sorry team. 6-6 and 17-3 explains a lot of your behavior. Then add in the fact you almost lost to GA State. It really explains your behavior and your hatred for the state of GA. But yet, you live here and pull for Auburn. Explains a WHOLE lot! Confused little man.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 1, 2021)

Dis thred has went full moron.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 1, 2021)

elfiii said:


> Dis thred has went full moron.


?


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Dec 1, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> Why can't you ever be done with the Dawgs?
> 
> Oh wait, your rear is so chapped from them you can't even sit down.
> 
> These might help!


Butthurt berries.

I learned something new today from the sports forum


Nice.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 1, 2021)

Do them butt hurt berries make good Coon bait?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 1, 2021)

Make some fine dingleberry pie .


----------



## Throwback (Dec 1, 2021)

Probably 75-80% of the team was black. What did y’all think was gonna happen a klan rally?


----------



## bullgator (Dec 1, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> I'm still just trying to figure out why anybody would want to spend that much time watching grown men in tight britches playing playground games on tv, and actually caring about the outcome?


Because most dawg fans have been banned from real playgrounds.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 1, 2021)

Throwback said:


> Probably 75-80% of the team was black. What did y’all think was gonna happen a klan rally?


Funny how you don't bring up your team marching. 

Run along troll. You're just projecting 17-3!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 1, 2021)

Throwback said:


> Do them butt hurt berries make good Coon bait?


You never leave the house so why would you need it?


----------



## Throwback (Dec 1, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> Funny how you don't bring up your team marching.
> 
> Run along troll. You're just projecting 17-3!


Is there an 18 page thread off butt hurt because it it? Seems the butt hurt cream needs to be given to some folks in this thread  not me.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 1, 2021)

Throwback said:


> Is there an 18 page thread off butt hurt because it it? Seems the butt hurt cream needs to be given to some folks in this thread  not me.


You own the market on the cream!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 1, 2021)

elfiii said:


> Dis thred has went full moron.


Not full moron like Auburn giving Gus an extension and turning around and firing him. 
Barners are straight up full morons!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 2, 2021)

Throwback said:


> Probably 75-80% of the team was black. What did y’all think was gonna happen a klan rally?



See Dave Chapelle.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 2, 2021)

*Good God! *


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 2, 2021)

I forgot about this thread. Lol
This is the kinda thread that makes this place great on many different fronts!!!!


----------



## formula1 (Dec 2, 2021)

Every American if they perceive injustices have a right to peacefully protest said injustice!  Young impressionable men and women support things that they do not understand fully! I respect their right on their own time to support things they deem important.  What I hate is players who bring these protest into our midst in the middle of these sporting events. In the NFL, that is acceptable behavior because the NFL makes millions on these players back. So they aren’t rocking the boat for profits. I can’t support gun rights or anything else on my job! No one should be allowed to do so! So I don’t support the NFL as a result!

I do support UGA because I love GA and always have. If public protest in these games were to get out of hand, I would have to rethink it.

For now, I still say go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 2, 2021)




----------



## DAWG1419 (Dec 2, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## MCBUCK (Dec 2, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


>



Solid.
Gold.


----------



## Throwback (Jan 8, 2022)

Bump for the March dawgs


----------



## elfiii (Jan 8, 2022)

Now how did I know it was Throwback who bumped this thread????


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 8, 2022)

elfiii said:


> Now how did I know it was Throwback who bumped this thread????


Throwup be hooked on da Dawgs. I guess a lot of barners do that.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 8, 2022)

Explain to me again why y'alls lives revolve around this crap?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 8, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> Explain to me again why y'alls lives revolve around this crap?


Well, kinda like you living in the mountains of N.C. and complaining about all the snow. It's just how we or I was raised. Be a DIXIE DAWG till the day I die. 
GO DAWGS!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 8, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> Explain to me again why y'alls lives revolve around this crap?


*crap to you.  Relative wouldn't ya say?


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 9, 2022)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Well, kinda like you living in the mountains of N.C. and complaining about all the snow. It's just how we or I was raised. Be a DIXIE DAWG till the day I die.
> GO DAWGS!


You tell him, Dawg sista! Him being from North Carolina, it's easy to understand why he don't like football. What team up yonder is worth a cuss to root for? Tar heels? Wolfpack? Bawawawawawa!  

And just for you @NCHillbilly ...

*GO DAWGS!!! *


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 9, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> Explain to me again why y'alls lives revolve around this crap?


They crazy ain't they Hillbilly?


----------



## Howard Roark (Jan 9, 2022)

Go dawgs!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 9, 2022)

fish hawk said:


> They crazy ain't they Hillbilly?


I definitely don't wrap my life around it.  But I like watching it with my family and I like talking about it on here. The same could be asked about knapping stone, playing golf, mechanicing for fun, whatever.  I, in my life, have a great balance of work, family, hunting, fishing, football, other hobbies, and other necessities to live live.


----------



## drhunter1 (Jan 9, 2022)

elfiii said:


> Now how did I know it was Throwback who bumped this thread????


It’s hard living rent free in his head. It’s a mess and he never cleans the place up.


----------



## Throwback (Jan 9, 2022)

drhunter1 said:


> It’s hard living rent free in his head. It’s a mess and he never cleans the place up.


Lots of cracks and places I haven’t been in there. It gets interesting.


----------



## drhunter1 (Jan 9, 2022)

Throwback said:


> Lots of cracks and places I haven’t been in there. It gets interesting.


I’m sure. And what’s that leak in the bathroom all about?


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Jan 9, 2022)

mizzippi jb said:


> I definitely don't wrap my life around it.  But I like watching it with my family and I like talking about it on here. The same could be asked about knapping stone, playing golf, mechanicing for fun, whatever.  I, in my life, have a great balance of work, family, hunting, fishing, football, other hobbies, and other necessities to live live.


I'm with you...I also take it a bit further...I'll try anything once...to me, that's life...there isn't an experience that I can think of that I'd turn down...that's how you grow, learn, stimulate your mind...


----------



## Throwback (Jan 9, 2022)

drhunter1 said:


> I’m sure. And what’s that leak in the bathroom all about?


Kitchen is next door. My bread ain’t quite done and it’s flowing over to there


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 10, 2022)

Throwback said:


> Kitchen is next door. My bread ain’t quite done and it’s flowing over to there


That's not bread flowing..... It's so deep your eyes are turning brown!


----------

